# Schaltauge Switch ´04



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Oktober 2004)

HAllo,
Hab mir dieses Jahr 1 Schaltauge total platt gemacht und ein zweites schon verbogen welches aber noch geht. Ich bin auf der Suche nach günstigem Ersatz. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wo man eines für mein Bike herbekommt. 
Welche günstigen Anbieter gibt es? MAn kann ja sicher wieder nur bestimmte Teile verwenden. Mir ist es echt zu teuer für dieses Teil 20 Euro auszugeben.

Kann jemand helfen? Phil Du evtl.?


----------



## summit (6. Oktober 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> HAllo,
> Hab mir dieses Jahr 1 Schaltauge total platt gemacht und ein zweites schon verbogen welches aber noch geht. Ich bin auf der Suche nach günstigem Ersatz. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wo man eines für mein Bike herbekommt.
> Welche günstigen Anbieter gibt es? MAn kann ja sicher wieder nur bestimmte Teile verwenden. Mir ist es echt zu teuer für dieses Teil 20 Euro auszugeben.
> 
> Kann jemand helfen? Phil Du evtl.?


Wenn uns Phil das CAD-file zukommen lässt, sorge ich für günstigen Nachschub für uns alle  

Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Oktober 2004)

Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn uns Phil das CAD-file zukommen lässt, sorge ich für günstigen Nachschub für uns alle
> 
> Armin



Musik in meinen Ohren   
Aber man brauch doc sicher auch entspr. MAterial. Nicht zu fest und nicht zu weich. HAst Du Beziehungen zu einer CNC Fräse oder ähnlichem?
Allerdings glaube ich nicht, das Rocky das File herausgibt.


----------



## chickenway-user (6. Oktober 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Musik in meinen Ohren
> Aber man brauch doc sicher auch entspr. MAterial. Nicht zu fest und nicht zu weich. HAst Du Beziehungen zu einer CNC Fräse oder ähnlichem?
> Allerdings glaube ich nicht, das Rocky das File herausgibt.



gebt mir nen switch, ich lern hoffentlich bald mit cad umzugehen  

alu is glaub ich nich so wild, einfach irgendwas billiges!


----------



## schlappmacher (6. Oktober 2004)

.... vielleicht passt das ja auch in mein 2004er Slayer? Ich wär dabei!

Ich hol mir morgen mein erstes Schaltauge vom Händler; das Rahmenkit hatte keines mehr - leider hat's 3 1/2 Wochen gebraucht. Hab noch ein zweites bestellt, das braucht wohl nochmal so lang.

Ich sag Euch zu, die Maße einigermassen (Achtung, geniales Wortspiel  )
abzunehmen; dann können wir uns ja mal drüber unterhalten. Wenn ich denn noch ordentlich bemaßen kann; mein Hoischen hat schon soo viel Staub angesetzt (das war ein insider...). Sollte Anfang nächster Woche als Handskizze fertig sein.

Als Material sollte wir schon ein nettes, sprich legiertes Alu nehmen, sonst haben wir nix davon. Hat Chickenway-user oder Armin Mann jemanden dafür, sonst sollten wir das als erstes klären 

Ciao,

Schlappmacher


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab mein gebogenes und wieder zurück gebogenes aber nicht 100% genau gebogenes  Schaltauge auch noch liegen. Ich Versuch es auch mal zu vermessen. Allerdings sind da ja auch noch viele Radien welche ggf. ineinander laufen. Mal sehen.

@Armin
Wie könntest Du denn für günstigen Nachschub sorgen?
Kannst Du das jetzt selbst machen?


----------



## summit (7. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute,

sind nicht mehr alle Schaltaugen gleich bei Rocky. Aktuell wird teilweise mit einer Innensechskantschraube befestigt, das Schaltauge liegt dabei außen (Slayer 2004, ...?). Bis 2002 wurde bei allen(?) mit zwei M5 Senkkopfschrauben mit Kreuzschlitz fixiert, das Schaltauge liegt dabei innen - und ist deshalb besonders anfällig (bei mir vergeht teilweise kaum eine Tour wo ich hernach das Teil nicht wieder geradebiegen müsste).

Materialfrage kann ich klären (eher zäh als hochfest und spröde). Wenn sich jemand die Mühe mit einer exakten Zeichnung macht oder sogar das ISO-file erstellt (von einem neuen Ersatz-Schaltauge ohne Lackierung!), kann ich mal ein paar machen (lassen). Ich bräuchte allerdings nur die alte Version.

Armin


----------



## Weizenbiker (7. Oktober 2004)

Hallo

habe auch Interesse, meine Rocky-fahrenden Kumpel ebenso. 25  Listenpreis für das Teil ist einfach viel.

Wohne in einer Gegend mit vielen metallverarbeitenden Unternehmen und habe da auch Kontakte zu bikenden Inhabern. Kann da sicherlich eine kostengünstige Fertigungsquelle auftun.

Bin selber kein Techniker, habe mir aber sagen lassen, daß eine Kleinserie mit 50-100 Teilen bei Vorlage einer exakten Zeichnung oder des CAD-Files kein Problem ist.

Weiß jemand , ob ein Patent darauf liegt ? Dann kann man sich das alles abschminken, weil es geschützt ist.

Gruß

Weizenbiker


----------



## drul (7. Oktober 2004)

Ihr Glückseligen, Ihr habt Probleme!

Mein 97er Element hat überhaupt noch kein austauschbares Ausfallende! Begründfung war damals, dass die Schaltpräzision besser ist, wenn das Ganze aus einem Teil (komplette Schwinge) gefertigt ist.

So, nun ratet mal was eine ganze Schwinge kostet, wenn es einem das Ausfallende abgerissen hat ...

OK- hier ist die Auflösung - Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere waren es um die 250, und das nicht mal in der Originalfarbe teamrot!

Gott sei dank konnte ich mir da noch mit behutsamem Richten des um ca 45-50 Grad verbogenen Ausfallendes und Helicoil Gewindeeinsatz helfen. Das hält jetzt so seit 1 Saison. Aber wehe wenn der nächste Ast ins Schaltwerk gerät ... 

Ach ja, wenn Ihr schon dabei seid: könnt Ihr gleich eine Element-Schwinge mitproduzieren? Natürlich gleich mit Scheibenbrems-Aufnahme. Oder einen ganzen Hinterbau mit Komplettumbau auf Industrielager anstatt Gleitlager
 

Aber ich fürchte das Ergebnis wär dann eher noch teurer ...


----------



## derschotte (7. Oktober 2004)

Weizenbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand , ob ein Patent darauf liegt ? Dann kann man sich das alles abschminken, weil es geschützt ist.


die frage wäre doch viel eher, wie genau man sich an diese maße halten muss, um eben dieses eventuelle patentrecht zu umgehen. ab wann ist es denn eine kopie? 

btw wenn juckt in dem fall das patentrecht


----------



## schlappmacher (7. Oktober 2004)

Servus,

oh, da gibt es ja noch mehr Interessenten. 

@Armin: Hast recht, mein Slayer soll ein 'außen liegendes' Schaltauge bekommen; siehe angehängtes Bild.

Also, da wir das ganze nicht kommerziell nutzen wollen, können wir uns die Gedanken über's Patentrecht etc. sparen. Für Eigenbedarf ist das nicht von Belang. Wenn ich mir die unterschiedlichen Radien so ansehe, wird die Handskizze wohl eher eine Woche dauern (der liebe Beruf). 

Wer sammelt denn mal die Anfragen, damit wir die Stückzahlen ermitteln. Ich sag: zwei für RM Slayer 2004 

Ciao,

Schlappmacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlappmacher (8. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

hab gestern mein erstes Schaltauge abgeholt, Ladenpreis ist 29.90 Doppelmark.  Ok, nachdem ich wieder Luft bekommen habe-  und ich ja nur ein weiteres als Ersatz zahlen muss, kann ich wieder ein wenig nachdenken...

Dass es die Radl-Industrie es geschafft hat, ca. 400 verschiedene Varianten mit 233 unterschiedlichen Verschraubungsvarianten auf den Marktz u bringen ist eine Sache. Ein so simples Teil für 30  anzubieten, ist eine andere.

Das Teil ist aus Aluguss, braucht aber eine CNC-Fräse; also nix mit Heimwerker. Befestigung: eine Kettenblattschraube mit Hülse (es wundert mich ernsthaft, dass es nicht LH BSA 3/19 Zoll oder sonst-irgendetwas exotisches ist, da liesse sich doch noch aus der Schraube Kapital schlagen...)

Und, was sagt ihr, befreien wir uns von den Preisen 

Hab zwei Pics mit den Details angehängt. 

Ciao,

Schlappmacher


----------



## schlappmacher (18. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

noch jemand Interesse hier? Ich würd' wie gesagt zwei für den 2004er Slayer Rahmen abnehmen. Postet mal, vielleicht wird's ja was...

Ciao,

schlappmacher


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Oktober 2004)

Hab mal mein Schaltauge betrachtet und muss sagen, sind schon viele Ecken und Kanten dran. Mal schnell eine Zeichnung und dann los funktioniert glaube nicht. Auch haben sich hier viele mit Slayer usw. gemeldet und das Schaltauge ist wieder anders als das vom Switch. Zumindest von meinem.
Das wird nähmlich mit 2 Schräublein befestigt. 

Mal davon abgesehen , hat jemand Ahnung woher man das Teil Günstig bekommt? 30 Ero sind zuviel. 20-30Mark war mal der Preis für sowas.


----------



## summit (19. Oktober 2004)

Jo, das Switch hat durchgängig die Zweischraubenbefestigung.
Also sobald jemand davon eine brauchbare Zeichnung hat...

Schaltauge, Zeichnung und ISO-File sollten dann nach und nach optimiert werden. Mit dem ISO-File könnten wir dann Feinmechaniker aus unserem Bekanntenkreis bitten, ein paar Stück anzufertigen. Ein kommerzieller Auftrag würde sich wohl erst ab größeren Stückzahlen rentieren, sind doch zahlreiche Arbeitsschritte notwendig. Aber ich kann auch das mal abklären.


Ich hätte ja schon längst auf Saint Schaltwerk/Nabe umgestellt. Aber Inverse  kommt bei mir an kein Rad, da bau ich lieber noch jede Woche ein neues Schaltauge dran   

Armin


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Oktober 2004)

@Armin Mann
Wie Du ja auch schon gesagt hast, es sind mehrere Tätigkeiten Notwendig.
Evtl. kannst Du mal nachfragen was uns der Spaß denn kostet. So viele Teile werden es ja nicht und Deine "Bekannten" machen das ja sicher auch nicht für Lau.
Unabhängig davon frag ich mal meinen Händler ab wieviel Stück er evtl. einen Guten Preis machen kann.


----------



## TurboLenzen (19. Oktober 2004)

Baut euch einfach ein Saint Schaltwerk oder ab nächster Saison das etwas leichtere Hone Schaltwerk direkt an die Achse dran! Dann gibt es keine Probleme mit den Schaltaugen!!
Oder am besten eine Rohloff Nabe!! Damit sind die Probleme auch von gestern!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (19. Oktober 2004)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> Baut euch einfach ein Saint Schaltwerk oder ab nächster Saison das etwas leichtere Hone Schaltwerk direkt an die Achse dran! Dann gibt es keine Probleme mit den Schaltaugen!!
> Oder am besten eine Rohloff Nabe!! Damit sind die Probleme auch von gestern!!!



ähh, saint und hone ist inverse, also kack und rohloff braucht auch nen kettenspanner...


ich könnt ja meins mal mit in die fh nehmen und da abmalen (also mit cad...) weiß nur nicht ob ich das genau genug hinkrieg. und wie sich das als iso-dingsbums speichern lässt. naja, das lässt sich rausfinden  

ps: würd wenns billig bliebe 2 nehmen (die bis 2002 mit 2 schrauben die hoffentlich die an meinem flow sind...)


----------



## summit (20. Oktober 2004)

Eben, Saint ist Inverse, also wieder ein Fall für den Feinmechaniker...

Und wenn schon Getriebebike fürs Gelände dann gleich richtig a la Nicolai. So was will ich aber nicht 

Armin


----------



## schlappmacher (23. Oktober 2004)

Servus und gudn Abend,

also, so leicht geb ich mal nicht auf. Sammeln wir doch nochmal die Stückzahlen, ist wohl wie üblich DIE Kenngröße, damit sich's rentiert.

Also, ich zähle ca. 5 für das switch und 2 für Slayer 2004, das wie in meinem Beitrag oben per Kettenblattschraube befestigt wird. Was meint ihr?

Ciao,

Euer Schlappmacher, der heute ne nette harmlose 40 km-Tourenradrunde an der Isar nur voll genossen hat 
(was für ein Wetter!!!!)


----------



## derschotte (24. Oktober 2004)

für das slayer mit der kettenblattschraube für mich 3


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Oktober 2004)

Also, bei der Stückzahl bin ich je nach Preis auch mit 3-4 Stück dabei. Für das Switch mit 2 Schrauben.  
Hab mir bei 3 Herbstlichen Fahrten auch 3 mal das Teil verbogen. Es scheint aber wieder bergauf zu gehen.   

Ich hatte angefangen das Teil zu vermessen. Ist aber wie gesagt echt nicht einfach. Soviele Radien und Winkel.  Einige davon sind ja nicht so wichtig. Aber sollte es nicht Passgenau sein, ist es glaube auch nicht so toll.

Wer hat den hier auch schon angefangen das Teil mal zu vermessen?
Zeichnet hier auch jemand mit dig. Zeichentablett und Stift? Evtl. kann man es da auflegen und nachzeichnen. Ähnlich wie mit dem Bleistift.

@Armin Man

Hast Du evtl. schon einen Richtpreis für eine bestimmte Menge?


----------



## derschotte (24. Oktober 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Zeichnet hier auch jemand mit dig. Zeichentablett und Stift? Evtl. kann man es da auflegen und nachzeichnen. Ähnlich wie mit dem Bleistift.


wäre zu ungenau... geht besser mit radienlehren... benötigt wird eh nur ein bezugspunkt, und der könnte das loch in der mitte sein 

würde mich gern damit beschäftigen, nur leider bin ich zeitlich nicht dazu in der lage


----------



## summit (25. Oktober 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du evtl. schon einen Richtpreis für eine bestimmte Menge?


Noch nicht, ich treff den Meister nächsten Montag.


Von welchen Stückzahlen sollen wir eigentlich erst mal ausgehen? - die Teile mit den zwei Senkkopfschrauben passen übrigens in *fast alle Alu Frames ab 97*, also Element, RM6, Switch, Vertex, Oxygen, Spice, ETS-X...  Da sollte doch was zusammenkommen!

Armin


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Oktober 2004)

Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		

> Von welchen Stückzahlen sollen wir eigentlich erst mal ausgehen?
> 
> Armin



  50   
Frag mal bei 50 nach dem Preis und dann müssen wir Abnehmer suchen.
Eine bessere Idee hab ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## Weizenbiker (26. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich nehme 2 Stück, im Verein sind mindestens ein halbes Dutzend Rocky Fahrer, da kommen insgesamt sicher 10 Stück zusammen. Nur wollen die Kollegen gerne einen Richtpreis haben, ehe was verbindliches kommt.

Gruß

Weizenbiker


----------



## schlappmacher (26. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

also, find ich ja klasse, das ihr bei diesem Thread mitmacht  Hier eine kurze Zwischenbilanz, korrigiert mich ruhig:

Ausführung/Form 2002 (2 x Senkschraube): 9 Stück (2 für den chickenway-User, 2 für Armin, 3 für Steppenwolf-RM, 2 für Weizenbiker) 

Ausführung/Form Slayer 2004 (Kettenblattschraube): 5 Stück (3 für den Schotten, 2 pour moi).

@ Armin: Insgesamt eher eine kleine Stückzahl, was meinst Du, Armin?   Lohnt sich das für Deine Kontakte überhaupt? Es wäre prima, wenn wir das hinbekommen, aber die Nachfrage ist doch arg beschränkt. Mit einer groben Schätzung / Richtpreis bekommt der Weizenbiker vielleicht auch noch mehr Zusagen. Dann warten wir des Meister's Schätzung mal ab.

Ciao,

Schlappmacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## summit (2. November 2004)

Also, konnte heut das Schaltaugenthema mit dem "Meister" mal besprechen (sehr fähiger, erfahrener, selbständiger Feinmechaniker Meister mit CNC-Maschinenpark) - das Angebot ist leider etwas ernüchternd:

Bei einer minimum *hunderter Serie* kalkuliert er mit 10 bis 12 EURO das Stück incl. allem! Ob eher 10 oder 12 sieht er beim Erstellen der ersten Teile und des Maschinenprogramms. Problem an der Angelegenheit ist u.a. der Zeitaufwand für das Umspannen. Der Gegenwert wäre ein edles Frästeil, Materialeigenschaften könnten wir uns aussuchen.

Dagegen steht das billige, originale Druckgußteil zu EUR 20,- beim Versender.


Also ich würde 10 Stück der "Zweischraubenversion" übernehmen, 5 auf Vorrat, den Rest bekom ich schon los. Aber wer nimmt die restlichen 90 Teile im Wert von EUR 1000,- ab? Rocky Händler bitte melden! 
Für die selteneren, neuen Slayer-Schaltaugen seh ich bei der Abnahmemenge dann eh schwarz.

Armin


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. November 2004)

Der Preis wäre OK. Aber die Menge    Hab mir das schon so ähnlich gedacht. Ich frag mal noch ein wenig rum.


----------



## Weizenbiker (3. November 2004)

Hallo,

danke für die Bemühungen. Der Preis ist wirklich o.k., das sind ja inur knapp die Hälfte des Listenpreises.

Ich nehme 10 Stück von der "Zweischraubenversion" ( bis 2002 ).
Eins habe ich verbogen, 3 als Reserve und den Rest bekomme ich im Verein los.

Wenn es ernst wird, gib mir bitte über PM deine Daten durch, dann kann ich dir den Betrag überweisen.

Danke + Gruß

Weizenbiker


----------



## schlappmacher (3. November 2004)

Servus,

ach, oh weh, das neue Schaltauge (Slayer 2004) ist einfach noch viel zu selten . Scheint mir ein schlüssiges Argument.

Armin, Besten Dank für Deine Bemühungen!  Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja heute abend in Thalkirchen beim Stammtisch der DIMB IG.

Ciao,

Schlappmacher


----------



## drul (3. November 2004)

Hi Leute,

mal was ganz anderes: was haltet Ihr davon, sich von Ausfallenden generell und vür alle Zeit unabhängig zu machen, indem man auf Shimano Saint oder Hone Schaltwerk plus HR-Nabe (Montage direkt auf der HR-Achse) umrüstet?

Natürlich eine Frage der Kalkulation, aber für mich (Element; NICHT austauschbares Schaltauge; neue Schwinge als Ersatzteil jenseits der 300) ist das so wie es momentan aussieht der Königsweg ...


----------



## schlappmacher (3. November 2004)

Hallo Drul,

nette Idee, hatten wir in diesem Thread aber schon. Die Hone und Saint-Schaltwerke haben leider Inverse-Funktion wurde, die na sagen wir, nicht eben freundlich bewertet wurde. Und das zu recht, wie mir eine kurze Proberunde vor kurzem zeigte (Kollege fluchte in einer Tour und versucht sich seit Wochen dran zu gewöhnen) 

Ciao,

Schlappo


----------



## drul (3. November 2004)

Hallo Schlappmacher,
sorry dass ich jetzt offtopic werde - ich war marktmäßig länger nicht im MTB-Sektor aktiv und bin nicht mehr so auf dem Laufenden und
=> wäre f. eine kurze Beschreibung der Invers-Schaltlogik dankbar (was, wenn ein solches Schaltwerk an einen "älteren" 9-fach-Daumenshifter angeschlossen wird)!
Danke!!!


----------



## bang kenobi (4. November 2004)

hi...
wenn ich das richtig verstehe, passt das teil auch an mein 03er switch, ne ?
wenn ja, nehm ich 3...

gruß max


----------



## summit (13. November 2004)

Schaltauge "Zweischraubenversion" Zwischenstand 13.11.04:

bang kenobi		3
Armin			10
Weizenbiker 		10
chickenway-user		2
Steppenwolf-RM		3

gesamt			28

Wer bietet mehr?

Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas.Berz (9. Januar 2005)

Hallo allerseits!

wie steht es denn um eure Schaltaugen-Produktion ??
Also für mein ETS-X würde ich auch 2 von den innenliegenden "Zwei-Schrauben-Schaltaugen" nehmen.

Grüsse, Andreas


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Januar 2005)

Ich hab jetzt mal nen Händler angehauen. Der macht mal ein Angebot.

Da ich hier den Überblick verloren habe, bitte ich Euch, die nachstehende Liste weiter zu führen. Ich brauche Zahlen. Falls es bei einem Modelljahr verschiedene gab, geb das halt mit an. Ich beginn jetzt mal die Liste. 

3 Stck. Switch Pro´04 Steppenwolf


----------



## summit (28. Januar 2005)

Seit dem 13.11.04 hat sich nicht mehr viel getan. Vielleicht liegts auch an der Jahreszeit  

bang kenobi 3
Armin 10
Weizenbiker 10
chickenway-user 2
Steppenwolf-RM 3
Andreas.Berz 2

Also bislang kommen wir auf *30 Stück der innenliegenden "Zweischraubenversion"*, bei einer Preisbasis von ca. EUR 10,- pro Stück (gilt ab Anfertigung einer 100er Serie).
Die Einschraubenversion (Slayer) habe ich nicht verfolgt.

Wir können ja alle mal bei Rockyhändlern rumhören, ob uns einer 30 Stück zu EUR 300,- weitergibt.

Armin


----------



## Weizenbiker (28. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

habe eine neue Adresse:
bike-import.ch

Der ist zwar noch in Urlaub, aber lt. website hat der Schaltaugen in allen möglichen Varianten. Die Preise sind auch o.k.

Wenn ich von ihm die Bestätigung für das richtige Rocky-Modell habe, werde ich mich da eindecken. deswegen mich bitte aus der Liste streichen.

Sorry, aber das dauert einfach zu lange.

Mit der o.g. Adresse sollte aber allen Interessenten geholfen sein. Und ob eine Sammelbestellung da noch Sinn macht, glaub ich eher nicht.

Gruß

Weizenbiker


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Januar 2005)

Armin Mann schrieb:
			
		

> Seit dem 13.11.04 hat sich nicht mehr viel getan. Vielleicht liegts auch an der Jahreszeit
> 
> bang kenobi 3
> Armin 10
> ...


Ich habe auch nicht mehr verfolgt ob es sich um 30 Schaltaugen für das Switch handelte. Wenn das so ist, kann ich die Zahl ja mal weiter reichen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Januar 2005)

Hab eben eine Mail bekommen.

Unter 20 Euro bei den neuen und 16 Euro bei den alten kommt er nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## summit (28. Januar 2005)

Hab bislang ein Angebot von einem Versender erhalten: _"Leider haben wir an dem Teil keine so große Marge, daß wir reichliche Rabatte einräumen könnten. 18,00 EUR pro Stück bei 30-er Abnahme ist möglich."_

Das rentiert bei Einzelpreisen um die EUR 20,- alles den Aufwand nicht.

Also mal bis zum Frühjahr abwarten, ob wir 100 Stück für den Fräsauftrag zusammenbekommen.

Oder kommt in nächster Zeit zufällig jemand in Vancouver vorbei? 


Armin


----------



## schlappmacher (2. Februar 2005)

Servus,

ich wünsch Euch echt Erfolg bei der Nachfertigung! Ich darf noch ein wenig 'off-topic' anmerken, dass ich * seit August 2004 * auf mein 2tes Schaltauge für meinen Slayer 04 Rahmen von bikeaction via alphabikes warte Meine Anrufe bei denen werden so langsam böser....

Also, wenn Ihr ein RM Schaltauge seht, seid froh und haltet es gut fest...

Ciao,

Der Schlappmacher


----------

